# Would you take a bullet and die for someone?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

yes or no


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

You should make this a poll! And yes, I would take a bullet for anyone, even a random stranger that wasn't doing anything sketchy. I wouldn't if there were gangs shooting at each other. I feel that life is very precious, because we only live once. i would gladly give my life so someone else could live theirs. Fair trade I say! Not like I have done anything special to live for anyways. I am no better than anyone else!


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

i thought i did, what the hell, actually i was right, look up.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

lol, sorry I can be pretty ****tarded sometimes. No, all the time!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Possibly but there's only one person I'd consider doing it for.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I would certainly try


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I have fantasies about dying heroically like that. It beats the slow creep of cancer, which will probably be what kills me someday.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

yeah, why not, my life is worthless


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

yeah, but not just for anyone


----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Possibly but there's only one person I'd consider doing it for.


Agreed


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Honestly, no I wouldn't. Even if it was my own sister, I wouldn't do it.


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

I wouldn't take a bullet and die for someone unless it was someone that I really cared about.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

This thread brings me delight, so many noble individuals! Truly gives me hope for humanity.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I think taking a bullet's rather daft and therefore unimpressive.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

In theory yes, but until i face the situation i don't know for certain. The good thing this thread made me realize is how much i cling to this life, overcoming the fear of death is a goal of mine.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

The trouble, of course, is that it's really easy to _say_ you would do this.

I'm pretty afraid to die. But then again I'm also kind of stupid, especially when I don't have much time to think. So, honestly, I have no idea what I'd do.


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

I think the only way I'd be in a position to take a bullet for someone is if it was by reflex, and the only situation in which my reflex would be to do so is if it was someone I loved who was in danger. But if it was for someone I loved, then I have no reason to think that I wouldn't do so and every reason to hope that I would.

But Xenos is right, of course … words are cheap, and no one can really know for certain how they would act unless and until they are actually put into the situation. So hopefully none of us will have to find out.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes, if i'm close enough to do it. I think it's reflex, and yes, just about for anyone (Grew up watching/reading of too many heroic act), but if i had to chose who's to save first, it would be my loved ones, or among my loved ones, I'll chose who needs life the most/live the longest (ex: the youngest).


----------



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

I would die to protect women and/or children. 

Some day, maybe I will die to protect a nice, innocent girl ... then I will die with the peace of mind of knowing that my life has purpose and that I've had a significant positive impact on the world.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Only if a) the prospect of them not living would be incredibly painful for me. 

b) if this person was developing some cure for cancer or something that will save the lives of thousands. 

Then again I am not sure that I would be able to think this much on reflex. idk


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Yes, for anyone in my family.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Jason 1 said:


> Some day, maybe I will die to protect a nice, innocent girl ... then I will die with the peace of mind of knowing that my life has purpose and that I've had a significant positive impact on the world.


I fantasize about this all the time.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

no man shows greater love than when a man dies for his beloved


----------



## Pkfast (May 28, 2012)

Definitely no because I am a bitter angry man. I don't give a **** about anyone except for myself. Life has been cruel to me so I just look out only for myself.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah, I would like to think that I would. Depends on how fast I can get in between the person and the bullet. And it would only be for a small handful of special people.


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm disposable.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Depends on who. I would for my daughter, but probably not for most anyone else, cause she needs me. Otherwise I also would for other family members.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

For someone I loved, yes. A stranger? No.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

MachineSupremacist said:


> I'm disposable.


I'm very disposable. I'd take a bullet for most anyone.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Although my life is worthless, and my desire to die is there, no I would not.

Not in a million years.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

no







sanity clap for me


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

I would, but only for a select few people. I would just run away caring less if it were any other than the select few.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

my family, i would


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes. My life is worthless and it would be a nice thing to do for someone even if it was just a stranger.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

For someone I loved, probably. I've put my safety at risk in the past (in mild ways) for others who I wanted to protect. So I might do it again on a more extreme scale. I think it's just instinctive.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

There are a few people in my life that I would take a bullet for. As for a random stranger, I might risk my safety to help them out, but I doubt I would take a bullet for them.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'd like to think I would, but I have very cowardly instincts, so probably not. Impossible to say for sure, though, until I'm actually in a situation like that.

I just hope I wouldn't be like George Costanza fleeing a fire.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't know, maybe for a family member.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

If it was someone I really cared about, yeah, probably. I only say "probably" because we never know how we would react in the actual situation, we can only go on our morality outside the situation for a hypothetical question. 

But, for someone else that doesn't hold any meaning to me? I'd have to say, probably not. I do have an instinct to live.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

No. Yeah life sucks but taking a bullet doesn't guarantee death anyways. What if I survive and end up an invalid or vegetable? I might become a financial burden either on my family or the government. Nah I'll pass.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Only for someone I truly care about, so I should probably vote no since I wouldn't for most of the world's population.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeah why not. I'd leap in front of a stranger and take a bullet even, with the way I'm feeling about my life now.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Honestly, I don't think I could unless it's for someone I really cared about and trusted. I don't know. :stu


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I would for a child, my friends or my sister.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

I'd take a bullet for - my mom, my brothers and my one best friend.

Actually, I might take a bullet for anyone. I don't value my own life in the least, at least I'd go out a hero.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Yes. For my mother, father, sister or nieces. No one else.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

"I'll catch a grenade for ya.."

And yeah, for certain people, but unfortunately I react a bit slow, so chances are that the bullet already killed someone...


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

There are a few people I would do this for, yes.


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

It's more likely I'd be the one doing the shooting than taking bullets.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

No. I'm not taking a bullet for anybody who wouldn't care that I did it to save them.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I don't think so, I'd expect the person to use a second round to finish off the primary target.


----------



## mutebob (Dec 12, 2005)

Jason 1 said:


> I would die to protect women and/or children.
> 
> Some day, maybe I will die to protect a nice, innocent girl ... then I will die with the peace of mind of knowing that my life has purpose and that I've had a significant positive impact on the world.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

In the moment, I'd like to think that I would. I don't really have a life worth living anyway, so being a human bullet shield would probably be a win-win situation for all involved.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

For the right person, yes.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


> "I'll catch a grenade for ya.."
> 
> And yeah, for certain people, but unfortunately I react a bit slow, so chances are that the bullet already killed someone...


lol im the same, would probably be in shock. For kids, i would def try to save them, not like i have a life anyway.


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

i would 4 sumbody i rly care about i don't have much of a life anyway...


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

It highly depends on the person.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> yes i would. my life seems pointless, anyway.


It's not pointless, man. :no


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

No.. >.>


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Jason 1 said:


> I would die to protect women and/or children.
> 
> Some day, maybe I will die to protect a nice, innocent girl ... then I will die with the peace of mind of knowing that my life has purpose and that I've had a significant positive impact on the world.


Sorry but i don't see how women or children are anymore special then men. Especially not children. Children are young and haven't achieved or worked for anything in life. They should die first when it comes down to it.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I would in my mind. But if I was really in the situation where someone I loved was shot at. I don't think I'd be able to react in time! D:


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Sorry but i don't see how women or children are anymore special then men. Especially not children. Children are young and haven't achieved or worked for anything in life. They should die first when it comes down to it.


If I was to die for anyone, I'd probably die for a child because they're younger than me. I would never die for my parents because they're in their 50s and they're older than me. I would never die for someone much older than me.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Assuming we're talking about taking a bullet for a true innocent - I wouldn't take a bullet for Hitler - I believe I would. And not just for somebody I know, and not because I think my life is worthless (because it isn't). I don't want to die. But I want other people to live, too. Maybe that's a bit stupid of me, but that's how I am.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't know. I think I would feel very guilty if I allowed someone to die I considered worth saving, not sure I could live with the idea of conscience if it were not as Pascal said: "to put oneself out". If I failed myself I would make sure to make of myself a failure, or shed conscience altogether, or kill myself, whichever you care to measure. Then again, presented with that situation it may mean nothing to me at all, that realisation may change my outook; the difference between a soldier and a murderer seems fragile, I don't know how strong that distinction is inside me, I suspect I haven't grown out of it, though I suspect people do. I wonder how people who kill for their country make that distinction finally- you will kill for what you conceive to be the preservation of your race or political ideology but not without, there is a sort of blindness to the individual but a love of mankind in general as people ascribe to revolutionary ideology perhaps, not that most people live with that against their will.

I think it would be dangerous to expose a population to war and death as opposed to news of men pointing a gun whilst shooting/explosions which imply the possibility of injury within a heavy cloud of black smoke that slooooowly climbs..I realise there is moralizing in the way war is presented, in honouring the individual striving to survive as opposed to sweeping hordes of them away rapidly. I don't think those secrets presented in that way necessarily help us as we are lead to believe, or are too far beyond us to digest, more so used to honour a condition of life.. What is exposure therapy? A gradual progression; whilst too much at once overwhelms that condition and inspires... shame that turns us away, something similar happens when swept away with too little?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

yes


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

if i had a strong connection to somebody, yes. i always tell myself i will, but when it comes around to doing so, i might end up chickening out.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

If I'm guaranteed death, of course. With my luck a bullet will only leave me permanently paralyzed, though, so I think I'll pass.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

No way.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

There's a lot of liars in this thread


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

fonz said:


> There's a lot of liars in this thread


Probably. People like the idea of it, but its all just a fiction.

I don't know, to me it actually sounds kinda relieving. When my life isn't worth much, atleast it would be worth another (more fullfilling and happy) life. Can you imagine a better way to go?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

right now, I really think I could, no problem.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

For a select few people, yes. Although that's very easy to say before you find yourself in that situation.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Yeah. I don't value myself anyways so might as well jump in front of a bullet for someone I do value.


----------



## hello world (Jul 9, 2012)

Depends on the person


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I could never do it. I just couldn't. 

Maybe one day I will find a person who I would do it for but as it stands... no I couldn't do it.

The only person I'm close to is my dad. And I think he'd rather have me live than himself living without me. Does that sound egotistical?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I would only do this for a very select few people. They probably don't even know I care about them that much. There are also some people that think that I care about them but I really don't.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> No. I'm not taking a bullet for anybody who wouldn't care that I did it to save them.


Exactly. I wouldn't kill myself for anyone. Even though my life isn't all that great, I wouldn't do it. I'd be too scared to and wouldn't want to. That's my honest opinion. I want to live my life no matter how bad it is. If I was in a situation where this happened, I would run away in a heartbeat.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Yes, for my children or grandchildren. I would also for my son-in-law or daugther-in-law.


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

Sorry but I'd pull a Sir Robin.


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

Yes, but only if its someone I really, really care about.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

In the head please


----------



## sillytilly (Jul 6, 2012)

I actually had a dream last night that I had to decide between my twin or myself burning to death. The other got to live, or at least die painlessly. I woke up when they lit the fire. :s

I'd take a bullet for her. There's a few others too, but I always wonder if the person left would be so destroyed by guilt that they stop living anyway..


----------



## G i r l (Jul 30, 2012)

Depending on who, yes.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I voted no, but then it got me thinking. Maybe if it was for someone I loved, then I would. If it was for a stranger or someone I hated, not worth it.


----------



## sugarcane (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes definitely


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

family, children wife ... surely !
An innocent person I come across in a sticky situation .... that I cannot answer for sure.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah, anyone who didn't say no on this poll


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Not for just anybody, but, yes. Pretty cool way to die, in my opinion.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Heck yeah. It would put me out of my misery and save someone life at the same time. Win Win.


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

It's funny that for all my cynicism, bitterness, nihilism, I can say that I would try to save that person. Actually it would be better if I died to save a large group of people. I used to have fantasies all the time about me dying heroically or something. I don't really value my life that much and dying with some sort of purpose sounds fine to me.


----------

